# toilet roll as hamster bedding?



## metame

i know some of you use toilet roll as hamster bedding, i was just wondering how? I mean, do you rip it up first or let them do it?

sorry, i know i sound thick


----------



## sullivan

no let them do it. Hammies like to chaw... I use to have a carpet fitter live near me and hed supply me with the tubes from the rolls of carpet id saw them into pieaces and my hammies and gpigs use to like them.


----------



## Maiisiku

I rip them into smaller pieces to fit them in the bed and she does the rest. She shreds them and really enjoys it


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

I use toilet paper for my mice and hammies, they like to chew up the toilet roll tubes to add to their beds too so they end up with a mixture of toilet paper and cardboard. if you put some sheets of toilet paper in they rip it up themselves.

Its so much cheaper to buy a pack of cheap toilet rolls than to buy proper pet bedding, i used to buy the recycled paper bedding from [email protected] because id never thought of using toilet roll :laugh:


----------



## sullivan

Mine Use To Like A Bit Of Hay To Knaw Also.


----------



## metame

cheers guys 

ive ran out of hamster bedding and they don't need cleaning out but im gonna do them cause i go away tomorrow and my friend wont do them, but i have like 4 rolls of toilet paper around and know some of you use it, so yeah...


----------



## happysaz133

I just dump a pile of toilet paper in the cages, they like to put it in their own place in their own way  plus it gives them something to do.


----------



## laststar89

i rip it up a bit but never know if i out enough in so i leave some outside the nest and let her take it. I use shredded newspaper for my mice but they sleep in a basket, where as my hamsters sleep in their bed which can get a lil sweaty and i don't want ink on their fur but that could also be an option if sleep more in open.


----------



## CreativeLC

My Bella had kitchen roll and i ripped it into smallish pieces and she ripped it even smaller.


----------



## thedogsmother

For the rats I put a cheap box of tissues in the cages and they pull them out theirselves which keeps them occupied, I think they are about 30p from Tescos, I usually rip up toilet roll for the hamsters but Im gonna try the tissue box thing with them as well this week.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

thedogsmother said:


> For the rats I put a cheap box of tissues in the cages and they pull them out theirselves which keeps them occupied, I think they are about 30p from Tescos, I usually rip up toilet roll for the hamsters but Im gonna try the tissue box thing with them as well this week.


Thats a fab idea. i hope you dont mind me stealing your idea tdm?


----------



## thedogsmother

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Thats a fab idea. i hope you dont mind me stealing your idea tdm?


haha I wish it was my idea, Im not that creative, it was stolen off someone else so steal away .


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

thedogsmother said:


> haha I wish it was my idea, Im not that creative, it was stolen off someone else so steal away .


hahaha consider it stolen!


----------

